# Looking to buy 2 IEMs, one for the iPhone 5, another for iPod Touch



## setu4993 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking to buy 2 separate IEMs, detailed as below. Both to be used without any amp.

I have used Creative EP-630 and Sony MDR EX 57 in the past. I'm currently using the AKG K450 as headphones. 

1) *For the iPhone 5*
Budget: 1500.
Audio: Music of almost all genre.
Others: Inline mic necessary. Also, I will be using it while travelling, so it goes without saying that they need to be pretty rugged.

2) *For the iPod Touch*
Budget: 1000.
Audio: Mostly audiobooks.
Others: Good build quality and durability. Indoors use and while going for walks.

Preferably those which I can buy on eBay, Flipkart or anywhere on the web. Not really sure where to search for them locally in suburban Mumbai.

Thanks!


----------



## sandynator (Mar 21, 2013)

Do Check *COWON EM1* 
Comes in 2 model with mic @ 1150/- & without mic @750/-.
Seriously there are no reviews online except from tech2
REVIEW
Cowon EM1 Earphones Review

BUY
Cowon EM1 Earphone



Else tried & tested
*Sound Magic MP1*
Sound Magic MP21 Earphones with Mic
&
*Sound Magic ES18* almost out of stock everywhere
Buy Online Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone (Red & Black). Shop from tradus.com ELAMI0ANOGK3YGV9


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 21, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Do Check *COWON EM1*
> Comes in 2 model with mic @ 1150/- & without mic @750/-.
> Seriously there are no reviews online except from tech2
> REVIEW
> ...



The Cowon EM1 looks extremely impressive!

Checking the reviews of the SM MP21.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 21, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> The Cowon EM1 looks extremely impressive!
> 
> Checking the reviews of the SM MP21.



choose whichever you prefer but check if mic is compatible with iphone 5 as many ppl faced this issue with MP21


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 21, 2013)

sandynator said:


> choose whichever you prefer but check if mic is compatible with iphone 5 as many ppl faced this issue with MP21



Reading a few reviews of the MP21 and they say their durability is questionable. You said 'Tried and tested' in the first reply, does that mean you've yourself used them? What was your experience of them? Durability wise.

For the iPhone, I'm beginning to tilt towards the Cowon EM1. For the iPod, still not sure which one to go for. If there are any more options, I'd be glad to consider them.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 21, 2013)

built quality of sm is not upto the mark but not that bad either. sound quality is better in budget segment.
I have es18 and quite happy with it. 
A year back got to audition sm pl21 which is mp21 without mic and sounded very good to my untrained ears. Sq was better than ep630.

Try if you can visit proaudiohome/pristine note at belapur for demo.

I may also get em1 just waiting for some stock clearance offers on brainwavz m1 as I missed earlier.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking for IEM's in the 1k bracket?

Just one word - E10

Thats for the Ipod.


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 22, 2013)

sandynator said:


> built quality of sm is not upto the mark but not that bad either. sound quality is better in budget segment.
> I have es18 and quite happy with it.
> A year back got to audition sm pl21 which is mp21 without mic and sounded very good to my untrained ears. Sq was better than ep630.
> 
> ...



It's only the build quality that makes me think twice about the SM.



pranav0091 said:


> Looking for IEM's in the 1k bracket?
> 
> Just one word - E10
> 
> Thats for the Ipod.



Isn't E10 for twice my budget? Everywhere I look, they aren't for lesser than 1900. (Assuming E10M is the one you're talking about.)


@Everyone: I want 'decent' headphones with *very good* build quality for use with the iPod. It's for dad, who won't be using it for any music use. He'd only want them to be rugged enough for rough use.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got the E10 just about a month ago for 1.2k after coupon. I think you might find deals on it somewhere


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I got the E10 just about a month ago for 1.2k after coupon. I think you might find deals on it somewhere



Oh, okay. How's the build quality? Sturdy? From what I've read, SM IEMs are not made for rough use.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2013)

After my usual strengthening process that every IEM I buy goes through (a drop of super-glue at all the points where the wires enter or exit casings like the earpiece, the jack and the cable-tie) it has held up admirably to abuse. It is kind of tangly in nature, but I can confirm that its taken quite a lot  of strong tugs, mainly on buses where the cable gets tangled with the seat as I get up. In a couple of cases it was pulled clean out of my phones headphone socket and still works just fine. But note that its the super-glue thats doing a bit of work here.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 22, 2013)

MP4 Nation is out with some offers. Do Check it.




> Hi All
> 
> We're still clearing out stock before we make our move, you can use the below coupon codes for some steep discounts, the coupons have a limited number of uses, if you attempt to use it and the coupon code doesn't work then it means the coupon has been all used up. Coupons will expire when all used or by Monday, whichever first.
> 
> ...


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> After my usual strengthening process that every IEM I buy goes through (a drop of super-glue at all the points where the wires enter or exit casings like the earpiece, the jack and the cable-tie) it has held up admirably to abuse. It is kind of tangly in nature, but I can confirm that its taken quite a lot  of strong tugs, mainly on buses where the cable gets tangled with the seat as I get up. In a couple of cases it was pulled clean out of my phones headphone socket and still works just fine. But note that its the super-glue thats doing a bit of work here.



Oh, lovely. But, like you pointed out, it's super glueing it that seems to be adding to the basic strength.



sandynator said:


> MP4 Nation is out with some offers. Do Check it.



How are the ProAlpha when pitted against the E10? I'm considering them. Confused between these 2 for the iPod, now. Surely going for the Cowon EM1 you suggested for my iP5 .

Haven't heard about Dunu even as a company before. Good products?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 22, 2013)

I've no idea about them but for that price proalpha is vfm.
If i had to decide then my choice would have been proalpha.

If in your budget try to get both e10 with mic and proalpha.


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 23, 2013)

sandynator said:


> I've no idea about them but for that price proalpha is vfm.
> If i had to decide then my choice would have been proalpha.
> 
> If in your budget try to get both e10 with mic and proalpha.



That's what I was thinking too. I have decided to go for the ProAlpha for the iPod and the Cowon EM1 for the iPhone .

It's the build quality that drives me away from E10. Also, the MP4Nation page doesn't say that the E10 comes with a mic :/.

Edit: Oh, so the E10M is the one with the mic :/. My bad. Too costly!

Edit 2: I was ordering the ProAlpha right now and it seems the offer is all used up . Same with the SM E10. UGH!!! Again confused about what to buy for the iPod.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 23, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I have decided to go for the ProAlpha for the iPod and the Cowon EM1 for the iPhone .
> 
> It's the build quality that drives me away from E10. Also, the MP4Nation page doesn't say that the E10 comes with a mic :/.
> 
> Edit: Oh, so the E10M is the one with the mic :/. My bad. Too costly!



Check *Multi-IEM Review thread by ljokerl on Head-Fi* for comparing *ViSang R02 / Brainwavz ProAlpha* &  *Soundmagic E10*
Multi-IEM Review - 274 IEMs compared (HiFiMan RE-400 Added 03/14/13 p.650)


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 23, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> Oh, okay. How's the build quality? Sturdy? From what I've read, SM IEMs are not made for rough use.


Soundmagic may not seem rugged but if any iem gets a constant good abuse, then its sure to give up before its supposed to. been using my SM e30 daily for past 13months and still going good. and FYI SM iems have seen the RMA the least.
My brother had proalpha & m1 and he had to get them replaced twice within few months as one of the buds gave up.
So it depends on the unit and how you use them.


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 24, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Check *Multi-IEM Review thread by ljokerl on Head-Fi* for comparing *ViSang R02 / Brainwavz ProAlpha* &  *Soundmagic E10*
> Multi-IEM Review - 274 IEMs compared (HiFiMan RE-400 Added 03/14/13 p.650)



I have checked it a couple of times. The sad part is that most of those are not available in India. Anyway, the offers on the MP4Nation pages have expired, so no point for me to even consider them because they're well beyond my budget .



5fusion said:


> Soundmagic may not seem rugged but if any iem gets a constant good abuse, then its sure to give up before its supposed to. been using my SM e30 daily for past 13months and still going good. and FYI SM iems have seen the RMA the least.
> My brother had proalpha & m1 and he had to get them replaced twice within few months as one of the buds gave up.
> So it depends on the unit and how you use them.



Now that's a proud user !
I'm glad I read that and now I can consider the SMs without wondering if they'll last.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 24, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> I have checked it a couple of times. The sad part is that most of those are not available in India. Anyway, the offers on the MP4Nation pages have expired, so no point for me to even consider them because they're well beyond my budget .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 SMs should last decently long IMO. But I'd always recommend the super-glue treatment to any IEM


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 25, 2013)

Vouch for SM IEMs.using for almost 10 months,greatly abused,zero problems!


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> SMs should last decently long IMO. But I'd always recommend the super-glue treatment to any IEM



Will do that to the IEMs I buy henceforth too . Thanks for the tip!



Nanducob said:


> Vouch for SM IEMs.using for almost 10 months,greatly abused,zero problems!



Awesome . Everyone so proudly vouching for the SMs made me change my decision!

*Final decision:* Buying SoundMagic the PL11 for the iPod from PristineNote (Rs. 650) and the Cowon EM1 with mic (Rs. 1039).

Thanks everybody for all the help !


----------



## sandynator (Mar 26, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> Will do that to the IEMs I buy henceforth too . Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for SM E10..
When I contacted Pristine note almost a month back for E10 I was told that they are going to stock it along with other IEM's.
Just Confirm it.


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 26, 2013)

sandynator said:


> +1 for SM E10..
> When I contacted Pristine note almost a month back for E10 I was told that they are going to stock it along with other IEM's.
> Just Confirm it.



Will confirm it in sometime and update.


----------



## red dragon (Mar 27, 2013)

@op,why do you need 2 iems?
There are few better options available if you club your budget for two into one and let go the inline mic part.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 27, 2013)

^Looks like you havent read the op carefully.One iem is for his dad and the another is for him.Am i right,OP?


----------



## setu4993 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^Looks like you havent read the op carefully.One iem is for his dad and the another is for him.Am i right,OP?



Exactly .



red dragon said:


> @op,why do you need 2 iems?
> There are few better options available if you club your budget for two into one and let go the inline mic part.



I just read my first post and realized that I miss that part, and the part where I say the one with the iTouch is for my dad, is in one of the latter posts. Thus... Sorry for the trouble! Although, if you have any recommendations, let them through .


----------

